# Permaboss NGR6



## vaughn29 (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on the Permaboss NGR6 machine?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

This machine is made in Canada. I haven't heard anything new about this machine in a long time and don't know if there is a distributor in the US. Here is their website.
Welcome to Rhinestone911.com


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

The company has had a booth at some ISS shows but never has the machine running at the shows - Just a video of it. I don't know of anyone who has one and have never been at a show that had one live and working.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

rhinestonetransf said:


> The company has had a booth at some ISS shows but never has the machine running at the shows - Just a video of it. I don't know of anyone who has one and have never been at a show that had one live and working.


You are right about that. I've never seen anything but a video.


----------



## helenh (Dec 30, 2007)

vaughn29 said:


> Does anyone have any information on the Permaboss NGR6 machine?


I have the NGL50 from this company.


----------



## lwpeterson (Jul 18, 2007)

We have a NGL60. What questions do you have?


----------

